# starting to recover gold



## Catxyoli (Nov 21, 2008)

hello again after searching and joining information im going to try gold recovery i have a poor mens recipee wich ill use basicly to recover *gold only *from CPU chips and cards like MBoards (correct me if its not good, Poors Recipe for all this) well my question is about metabissulfit , its very hard to find it where i live and im a student , could i use Baking soda NaHCO3 ??? please help i dont understand much of quemistry (i wish i had studyed properly when i had that chance... 

heres the recipe posted by Lazersteve somewhere in the forum:

You are using the poor mans AR recipe.

The document you posted is a variation of Steve Spevaks, using his photos and most of his verbiage. It's not the original and is missing some information.

Here's how I proceed with Poor man's AR:


1. Remove lids (top and bottom) from ceramic cpus using MAPP gas.
2. Add cpu's into large beaker or coffee pot.
3. Fill with HCl (31.45% approx 10 M). Add just enough to cover the cpus.
4. Place small ceramic saucer on top of pot to prevent vapor from escaping.
5. Heat to just below boiling.
6. Add in 2 teaspoons of sodium nitrate.
7. Boil for 30 minutes or until brown fumes are no longer visible.
8. Repeat steps 6 and 7 until all metals are dissolved.
9. Remove ceramic saucer and let the solution evaporate down to 25% of it's original volume, or until salts form.
10. Add fresh HCl to expel nitric as brown vapors.
11. Repeat steps 9 and 10 two more times.
12. Dilute with equal volume of tap water.
13. Filter through packed funnel under vacuum until 100% free of sediment and suspended particles.
14. Add Sodium Meta Bisulfite to precipitate gold as brown powder.
15. Let settle and siphon liquid off brown powder.
16. Add enough water to cover brown powder.
17. Repeat steps 15 and 16 two more times.
18. Add enough HCl (32% 10M) to cover brown powder.
19. Boil HCl with brown powder until color of HCl no longer darkens.
20. Repeat steps 15 and 16 two more times.
21. Slowly dry gold in beaker by shaking beaker over medium heat until the gold powder moves freely about the beaker it's was precipitated in.
22. Transfer brown powder melting dish and heat to red heat (incinerate) DO NOT MELT!!!
23. Transfer incinerated powder to beaker and repeat process steps 3 to 21 on the brown powder.
24. Prepare melting dish as shown on my website melting videos.
25. Melt dry gold powder in properly prepared melting dish.



The lids and ceramic housings will need to be processed to get the remaining gold from the cpus.

The lids strip very well using the sulfuric cell shown on my website.

The cores will need to be crushed to -200 mesh and leeched with hot AR or HCl-Cl to get to the fine gold wires inside.

I don't know of a way to get the gold without touching the base metals, perhaps a 1% sodium cyanide leech.

Steve
_________________
The proof is in the pudding.
http://www.goldrecovery.us
Guided Tour Link

Last edited by lazersteve on Sun Nov 16, 2008 5:10 pm; edited 1 time in total
Back to top 

*pease someone tell me other than SMB ingredient to precipitate gold ...*

Thanks


----------



## Oz (Nov 21, 2008)

I have had very good Portuguese wine and if you find a shop that sells supplies to make wine they should have SMB that is used as a disinfectant for your wine equipment.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 21, 2008)

Catxyoli said:


> *pease someone tell me other than SMB ingredient to precipitate gold ...*


If you can't find SMB at a wine making supply store, as you've been advised, you can always use ferrous sulfate. It's something you can make yourself if you must, although you may be able to buy it at a garden supply store. It should be available from chemical supply houses as well. It is the iron compound used in chemical fertilizer to provide iron for plants. 

If you find such a material, it would be known as ferrous sulfate, or iron sulfate. It must be pale green in color. If it is brown, it won't work. 

If you must make it, simply dissolve scrap steel pieces in dilute sulfuric acid. Filter to remove free carbon, then allow the solution to grow crystals. That may require that you concentrate the solution by evaporation. Collect the pale green crystals, dry them and store them in a container that will keep them dry. 

Avoid using cast iron, which has excessive carbon (graphite) in its makeup, and is generally contaminated with sulfur. You can use material like scrap angle iron or channel iron as your source of steel. It is low carbon, generally not alloyed with other constituents. It is best to avoid using material that has been painted. It may be coated with a lead based paint. Lead should be kept out of the refining curcuit. 

To use the crystals to recover gold, dissolve an ounce of crystals in a small amount of water, along with a few drops of HCl, to clarify the solution. When dissolved, your solution should be a clear, pale green color, and free of any particles. If it is not, filter it before pouring to your gold chloride. 

Pour the dissolved ferrous sulfate in your evaporated and filtered gold chloride. Use one ounce of crystal for each ounce of gold you expect to recover. A little excess, to insure full recovery, does no harm. The reaction, if you have eliminated excess nitric acid, is instantaneous. Allow the gold to settle well, decant, then wash the precipitated gold, using an accepted washing procedure. Washing is very important to the end product quality. Do not omit this process, nor short change it in any way. 

If you have not read Hoke's book, please do so. It will describe all of the necessary procedures needed to insure your success. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 21, 2008)

Oz said:


> I have had very good Portuguese wine


Oh, yes! I couldn't agree more! :wink: 

I still remember Vinya fondly. It is one of the nicest rose's I've ever enjoyed. It used to be available in Utah, but I haven't seen it in years. Never here in Washington. 

I can think of nothing that goes better with an artichoke than Vinya. 

Harold


----------



## Catxyoli (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi thanks for the tips , i was searching the net and found that Sodium Bicarbonate is (NaHCO3) and only difers in element *S (enxofre dont know the name in inglish)* and has minus 1 Na and minus O2 wich Formula is (Na2S2O5)

my question is can it be used (simple baking soda) instead of Sodium Metabissulfite of corse if it could i think reactions would be slower becouse theres fewer atoms to interact but should be possible.(?)


----------



## Never_Evil (Nov 21, 2008)

The S is for Sulfer. The point of SMB is to use sulfer to precipitate the gold. If you cannot find Sodium Meta Bisulfite at your winery.... you can substitute Potassium Meta Bisulfite, I have used both and both work equally great. Baking soda can be "cooked" down to make so dium cabonate which would be Borax.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 21, 2008)

I can get this from a local supplier.

*Ferrous Sulphate (Iron II sulphate) hepyahydrate

FeSO4.7H2O 

Technical grade 99% *

Would this be ok to use instead of SMB?

Regards
Buzz


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 21, 2008)

Buzz said:


> I can get this from a local supplier.
> 
> *Ferrous Sulphate (Iron II sulphate) hepyahydrate
> 
> ...



It should work perfectly. Follow Hoke's instructions. 

Harold


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 26, 2008)

Harold_V said:


> Buzz said:
> 
> 
> > I can get this from a local supplier.
> ...




I asked Lou Earlier in another Thread about Sodium Disulfite ( stumpout ) it is made by a chemical company named "Bonide".

I haven't tried it yet, but it should work. Its at your local homedepot, or hardware stores. Not sure if it is sold in Portugal. 

hope this helps.


----------



## butcher (Nov 27, 2008)

Silver fox ,I believe Lou stated that the "Bonide stump remover " sodium disufite, could be used to generate SO2 gas, and the SO2 gas used as the precipitant. from what I undertood he would not use it directly, and neither would I. at least without testing it.
I suppose you can expieriment test it on a small test batch. 
If my gold is tied up in solution I would not expieriment with a precipitant that I was not sure of.
Right now I have three ounce's of gold in solution, that I have been recovering for a year, in its second time of refining looking really clean now, and I sure wouldnt want to mess it up now.
Ferrous sulfate is easily made if you cannot get sodium metabisulfite, or sodium sulfite, SO2 gas is also very good.


----------



## Lou (Nov 27, 2008)

If the MSDS says it is 99% pure then I would use it, but only after ensuring that it dissolves in water to yield a clear solution with no sediment.

If that is the case then use it as you please, it's likely unadulterated. 


However, if there is sediment or nondissolving material, it will contaminated your gold. In that case, it is in your best interest to use it for making sulfur dioxide.


That is what I meant to say.


----------



## EVO-AU (Dec 13, 2008)

Gentlemen and Harold and catzyoli:

Just cruising and saw your posts about the above chemical. I just received a # of this stuff from Elemental Scientific. Yes, it is green and yes it disolves w/o sediment and yes it works like crazy as a precip from sodium hydroxide. Baking powder and derivatives thereoff screw everything up with my ore. Oh yes almost forgot, very cheap to buy. I disolve a tsp in a half cup of hot distilled water. 

EVO


----------

